# Rose Bush Leaves or Flowers?



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 26, 2017)

So I was wondering if rose bush flower petals and leaves are safe or not for my red foot to eat? I thought that i heard once that this was a good thing to gather from the yard.... but I had better verify that first!


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 26, 2017)

Definitely ok as long as no pesticides or fertilizers have been recently used.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 26, 2017)

Agreed, fine for torts to chomp, but ensure no chemicals have been used on the plants for several months.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 26, 2017)

Whew! Awesome. Im making posters that have as many safe / deadly plants that I know of for my Tortoise Zone. One more safe plant I can add to that one....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 26, 2017)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/
This should help you.


----------

